# Some Christmas Suits for the Men



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Look more Christmasy this year in these special suits for men! layful:  http://www.boredpanda.com/christmas-ugly-sweater-suits-shinesty/


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Do they come with three Sumo wrestlers to get my boyfriend INTO one of those?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Just say pretty please! layful:


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Believe me....pretty please ain't gonna do it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, I hear ya, hubby wouldn't go for those either, LOL!  :noway:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 3, 2014)

If he bleached his hair and beard white it might work...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 3, 2014)

Good grief....  I could just see my hubby in that!!   NOT....


----------



## Falcon (Dec 3, 2014)

Extrovertware.  These guys have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 3, 2014)

Just say no to whatever they were having when they gave the okay to distribute these.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 3, 2014)

Ah, but can his tie play "Jingle Bells" like mine does when I press Rudolph's nose?

I always thought of myself as a fairly conservative dresser (and my wife certainly thinks so!) but that seems to me to perfectly average party wear.


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2014)

My father had a light-up musical tie that he wore every Christmas Eve.  When he died, it was passed on to my husband as the senior male in the family.  He wore it, albeit reluctantly.  I by-passed my nephew because I knew he'd just toss it.  I have it put away until my great-nephew reaches the "Age of Embarrassment" and then it's going to him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2014)

Sounds like a cool tie Laurie!   Here's some dads having fun in their Christmas sweaters...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2014)

Jeepers cats! I'll take that one, pajamas or whatever.


----------



## JudyB (Dec 5, 2014)

Went to your link SeaBreeze and Yeppers...




*O come on guys!*  :eagerness:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone here wear a Christmas sweater today?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anyone here wear a Christmas sweater today?



 NO!  The day I do that, they'll know I've finally lost contact with reality.


----------

